# SOLUCIONADO:LXDE, Cromium, LINKS y FIREFOX sólo en inglés

## GallegoT

Hola a tod@s.

Estoy tratando de configurar un equipo con Gentoo x86_64 recień instalado. La instalación fué bien y salvo pequeñas peleas con vesa para que aparezca el tux durante el arranque, todo aparenta estar bien. El problema es que tanto LXDE como el nuevo software que instalo sale en inglés y no tengo forma de pasarlo a castellano.   :Embarassed: 

Dentro de locale.gen están las locales para ingles USA y España:

en_US ISO-8859-1

en_US.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP.UTF-8 UTF-8

#ja_JP EUC-JP

#en_HK ISO-8859-1

#en_PH ISO-8859-1

#de_DE ISO-8859-1

#de_DE@euro ISO-8859-15

#es_MX ISO-8859-1

#fa_IR UTF-8

#fr_FR ISO-8859-1

#fr_FR@euro ISO-8859-15

#it_IT ISO-8859-1

es_ES ISO-8859-15

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

En /etc/make.conf tengo la variable LINGUAS="es"

He reinstalado varias veces el software haciendo cambios en las locales y en LINGUAS pero siempre continúa en inglés.También he revisado varias veces el manual de instalación configuración de locales e instalación de X-server y LXDE y los he seguido durante la instalación. El último comando escrito fué emerge --update --deep --with-bdeps=y --newuse world, por si algún paquete estaba con uses o idiomas obsoletos/incorrectos, pero todo sigue en inglés.

¿Alguien puede orientarme?Last edited by GallegoT on Tue Apr 03, 2012 5:59 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## pelelademadera

create un fichero /etc/env.d/02locale

con el contenido: *Quote:*   

> LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C"

 

yo tengo en el locale.gen lo siguiente:

 *Quote:*   

> pelo@pelo-pc ~ $ cat /etc/locale.gen
> 
> es_AR.UTF-8 UTF-8
> 
> es_AR ISO-8859-1

 

tenes que adaptarlo a tu locale...

----------

## GallegoT

 *pelelademadera wrote:*   

> create un fichero /etc/env.d/02locale
> 
> con el contenido: *Quote:*   LANG="es_AR.UTF-8"
> 
> LC_COLLATE="C" 
> ...

 

Gracias por la respuesta. Efectivamente tras crear el fichero /etc/env.d/02locale y reiniciar x, todo está en español sin problemas.

Me gustaría saber si esto es necesario por ser una instalación de 64 bits o se debe a alguna actualización de Gentoo en uno de sus paquetes. Porque tengo una instalación reciente, (hace un mes), de 32 bits en un equipo portátil, en el cual no he creado este fichero y con las mismas locales funciona en español sin problema.

Muchas gracias de nuevo por tu respuesta.

----------

## Luciernaga

También puede hacerlo con el castellano auténtico, es decir ...

En /etc/locale.gen

...

en_EN ISO-8859-1

en_EN.UTF-8 UTF-8

es_ES ISO-8859-15

es_ES@euro ISO-8859-15

es_ES.UTF-8 UTF-8

...

Emitir locale-gen 

En /etc/env.d/02locale

LANG="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_CTYPE="es_ES.UTF-8"

LC_COLLATE="C"

En /etc/make.conf

...

LINGUAS="es es_ES"

...

Y por supuesto en modo gráfico seleccionar el Español ... con Sistema > Preferencias > Teclado ...

[IMG]http://img221.imageshack.us/img221/2618/pantallazoch.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Asimismo puede que también en el navegador de turno deba seleccionar el idioma Español como preferido ...

[IMG]http://img535.imageshack.us/img535/4508/pantallazo1my.png[/IMG]

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

Por descontado que nunca he tenido problemas con el idioma después de esta configuración.

Saludetes  :Wink: 

----------

## GallegoT

 *Luciernaga wrote:*   

> También puede hacerlo con el castellano auténtico, es decir ...
> 
> En /etc/locale.gen
> 
> ...
> ...

 

Gracias Luciernaga. Ya estoy usando la configuración que recomiendas en LOCALES. Anotaré esta configuración para futuras ocasiones.

Me da un error cuando uso las locales inglesas en_EN ....., funciona bien si sustituyo EN por GB.

Saludos.

----------

## pelelademadera

mira, no se si depende de los 32 o 64bits, en las 2 arquitecturas siempre lo he hecho de esa manera.

lo que si puede ser que si no existe el fichero /etc/env.d/02locale, tome como predeterminado el 1º que aparece en locale.gen, y por eso te quedaba en ingles, pero no es seguro, tampoco he probado.

----------

